# Reo mission



## PrinceVlad

So my birthday is coming up next week and I decided to treat myself with a Reo.

First thing is I don't know where to start. I have looked at their website and I know you order from there.

I'm looking at either the Grand or the Grand LP. Which is the best atty to get with that?

Apart from the mod and the atty, what else should I order?

AND is there any way I can get one in SA before next week, my need for instant gratification won't allow for shipping.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Best option is a Grand LP and either standard or SL (of you like the one will holes in it).

Best option is to start with a Reomiser 2. (RM2)

Best timing you will get is 10 days with USPS... that's the only option... Unless you can get someone to part with one second hand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA

I'm following this since my reo buy is most likely coming up in August. I doubt their will be Reos on sale at VapeCon but plz correct me if I'm wrong. I'm looking for a Reo Grand and RM2 and a spare Italian bottle or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> I'm following this since my reo buy is most likely coming up in August. I doubt their will be Reos on sale at VapeCon but plz correct me if I'm wrong. I'm looking for a Reo Grand and RM2 and a spare Italian bottle or two.



No you are not wrong... it's unlikely there will be REO's for sale at VapeCon.


----------



## hands

Keep an eye on the classifieds they do pop up from time to time. Most secondhand REO's work as good as new.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA

hands said:


> Keep an eye on the classifieds they do pop up from time to time. Most secondhand REO's work as good as new.



Thank you @hands. I am watching it closely but being the person I am I always scared of buy a Reo from a person I dont know. I know they are bullitproof but still... I'm scared I buy a dud or an abused unit that will cost me more to get safe and functional than importing a new one will cost. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imho buy either a LP (Low Profile - takes most atomizers) Grand or the new, but more expensive P67. Personally I prefer the top firing button of the LP Grand as the chances of it firing in your pocket or bag, if unlocked, are less. Locking mechanism for P67 is inside the mod too.

LP Grands: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=37&Itemid=3

P67: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA

Andre said:


> Imho buy either a LP (Low Profile - takes most atomizers) Grand or the new, but more expensive P67. Personally I prefer the top firing button of the LP Grand as the chances of it firing in your pocket or bag, if unlocked, are less. Locking mechanism for P67 is inside the mod too.
> 
> LP Grands: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=37&Itemid=3
> 
> P67: http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3



Thank you so much for the info @Andre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

The economy LP REO is $20 less and in my opinion worth it if you are not looking for a painted or anodized look.http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

hands said:


> The economy LP REO is $20 less and in my opinion worth it if you are not looking for a painted or anodized look.http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=37&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


Actually $30 less than the other Grands and the best deal on a Reo imo. But out of stock and afaik the modmaster is taking time off and not making any at this time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Andre said:


> But out of stock and afaik the modmaster is taking time off and not making any at this time.


Aah did not see that sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PrinceVlad said:


> So my birthday is coming up next week and I decided to treat myself with a Reo.
> 
> First thing is I don't know where to start. I have looked at their website and I know you order from there.
> 
> I'm looking at either the Grand or the Grand LP. Which is the best atty to get with that?
> 
> Apart from the mod and the atty, what else should I order?
> 
> AND is there any way I can get one in SA before next week, my need for instant gratification won't allow for shipping.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @PrinceVlad - if you order from Reosmods, you must ask them to select the *more expensive *shipping option to SA. Then it will come here in about 10 days and will come straight to your door. Its about $50 for that shipping. 

My vote is also Grand LP
With RM2 atty (if you like Mouth to Lung)


----------



## DoubleD

I approve of this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen

I was on the same mission last year to find a Reo, but back then there were a few around. But I have also acquired a few other bottom feeders mods since then. One of which is made locally.

If time is of the essence to get the birthday present (I am impatient and know the feeling all too well), why not check with @Justin Pattrick if he has any Leprechaun's available. I know that he was going to start mass producing a few weeks back. I placed an order for another one with him as well 

Here is my review of the mod if you are interested in the option vs a Reo.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/

The Leprechaun is one of my every day carries, and @Justin Pattrick even made a lockable button so it is safe to carry around and not worry about it firing in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Hi @PrinceVlad - if you order from Reosmods, you must ask them to select the *more expensive *shipping option to SA. Then it will come here in about 10 days and will come straight to your door. Its about $50 for that shipping.
> 
> My vote is also Grand LP
> With RM2 atty (if you like Mouth to Lung)


@Silver, I am on day 49 now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I am on day 49 now.



49 days for a delivery from Reosmods?


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, I am on day 49 now.



Oh no @Petrus that is terrible
What did your shipping cost?


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Oh no @Petrus that is terrible
> What did your shipping cost?


@Silver, the shipping was 43dollar if I remember correctly. Rob send my parcel with USPS priority mail. I tracked it till it left the USPS Jamaica facility, now the parcel is between nowhere and somewhere.


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> 49 days for a delivery from Reosmods?


O yes @Rob Fisher, still that same parcel...... missing in action. Me and Rob sorted something out, but damn it was the last P67!!!


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> O yes @Rob Fisher, still that same parcel...... missing in action. Me and Rob sorted something out, but damn it was the last P67!!!


The 'last' and the 'lost' P67.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Just to weigh in on the topic. I too was very inpatient for my first reo. Bought a bunch of bf mods that were crap in anticipation of a reo.
@PrinceVlad, my suggestion is to order a reo lp and wait. 
In the meantime pick up a kanger dripbox to keep you going until the reo arrives.

I would recommend a spare hot spring and a spare firing leaf and a button cover of your choice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PrinceVlad

I think I will order and do the long wait. Are there any attys available locally or is it worth it to order the RM2 from them?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> I think I will order and do the long wait. Are there any attys available locally or is it worth it to order the RM2 from them?



Good decision. 
You can get a BF Cyclone from Vape Decadence. http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/
But getting an RM2 is always a good idea... it's a very forgiving atty with a ceramic deck.


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> I think I will order and do the long wait. Are there any attys available locally or is it worth it to order the RM2 from them?


Here is more information on the attys available at Reosmods. Of those the RM2 is probably the most popular still, but strictly for MTL. The RM4 (Atomic) was popular around here for some time. As was the RM8 (Derringer). I like the RM7 (Rogue), but not many others do. 

@JakesSA and @hands will mod any compatible atty to bf for you at a reasonable fee. A few you can buy with a BF pin - can think of the Velocity and Velocity Mini at the moment.

Other popular ones are the Odin, Chalice, Origen Little 16BF (my personal favourite), Nipple, Manta, etc. Check out the various atomizer threads in Reoville.

An option is to ask for bf atties in the Classifieds Wanted. They are rather scarce at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Andre said:


> Here is more information on the attys available at Reosmods. Of those the RM2 is probably the most popular still, but strictly for MTL. The RM4 (Atomic) was popular around here for some time. As was the RM8 (Derringer). I like the RM7 (Rogue), but not many others do.
> 
> @JakesSA and @hands will mod any compatible atty to bf for you at a reasonable fee. A few you can buy with a BF pin - can think of the Velocity and Velocity Mini at the moment.
> 
> Other popular ones are the Odin, Chalice, Origen Little 16BF (my personal favourite), Nipple, Manta, etc. Check out the various atomizer threads in Reoville.
> 
> An option is to ask for bf atties in the Classifieds Wanted. They are rather scarce at the moment.


Where do you get the Origen?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> Where do you get the Origen?



http://www.intaste.de/en/origen-little-16-bottom-feeder.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Yippee, I found my REO. Im buying one off the classifieds. I want to know where you can find a MTL atty locally for the REO. I need one before Friday as Im leaving on Friday for a short trip

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

PrinceVlad said:


> Yippee, I found my REO. Im buying one off the classifieds. I want to know where you can find a MTL atty locally for the REO. I need one before Friday as Im leaving on Friday for a short trip
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I believe Vape Decadence has BF Cyclones.


----------



## Alex

PrinceVlad said:


> Yippee, I found my REO. Im buying one off the classifieds. I want to know where you can find a MTL atty locally for the REO. I need one before Friday as Im leaving on Friday for a short trip
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



The Odins that @Imthiaz Khan has available are fantastic in my opinion, and can be dialed down for a MTL vape, or a restricted lung hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

I quite like the look of the Reomiser, but it seems impossible that I would get one before Friday

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

PrinceVlad said:


> I quite like the look of the Reomiser, but it seems impossible that I would get one before Friday
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


Yeah, they are as scarce as hen's teeth. Maybe place a request in the Classifieds: Wanted forum - you might just get lucky.

Looking forward to hear about your Reo journey. Remember to post a pic in the Reo Mail thread when you get that awesome blue Reo.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Wont the atty from the KUI work in the meantime while I look for something else

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo

PrinceVlad said:


> I quite like the look of the Reomiser, but it seems impossible that I would get one before Friday
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I might have one for you... 

Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

I tried one of those KUI attys a while ago dual 28g coils cant remember the ohm was very surprised at the flavour I was getting. Just a pitty they are made so flimsy post screws strip if you just look at them to hard.


----------



## PrinceVlad

Limbo said:


> I might have one for you...
> 
> Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


Please! Please!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Limbo

PrinceVlad said:


> Please! Please!
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


I'll take some pics tomorrow. It's not a LP, but a SP RM2. And doesn't have a driptip. 

Sent from my D5103 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceVlad

Well, mission complete. My REO is home!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

PrinceVlad said:


> Well, mission complete. My REO is home!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 56191









Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Love it when a plan comes together. And in time for your birthday tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

If it wasnt for @Petrus I might have missed this one

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

